# Aurora "Joey Chitwood" car - never heard of it.



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

I've never heard of this one -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Joey-Chitwood-G-Corvette-/150847972534?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item231f3d64b6

Anyone have any info?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Looks like a custom to me. I do remember the Joey Chitwood thrill shows though. Cars riding on two wheels and all that.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hefer said:


> Looks like a custom to me. I do remember the Joey Chitwood thrill shows though. Cars riding on two wheels and all that.


same oppiniion here...
don't think that he would have used a vette...
BUT could b4 "Advertisement" @ shows (????????) 

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

1 common AFX Vette + 1 sticker some kid applied 35 yrs ago = Quintuple the price.

Riiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I remember a Joie Chitwood set with a 'vette... A Chevette, that is. It was a bigger scale, maybe 1/24, in the vein of the Evel Kneivel toys. I think it was actually a friction-powered Chevette that jumped a ramp or something...

--rick


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

The Chitwood Thrill shows used Corvettes since the changed from Ford to Chevy in '55. I also remember the larger scale Chitwood sets, I think only available thru Chevy dealers, similar to the Dodge sets. The car in the auction appears to be a *made up* car to me, as how the 1:1 Chitwood Thrill Show cars were (almost always) solid white with the logo on the door.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Interesting reading:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joie_Chitwood

My favorite bit: He set a world record driving a Chevette over 5 miles on two wheels. 

--rick


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Interesting reading:
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joie_Chitwood
> 
> ...


I just read the same thing.Didn't see any mention of corvettes though.
>Tom<


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Super Coupe said:


> I just read the same thing.Didn't see any mention of corvettes though.
> >Tom<


I thought they were all chevettes and camaros?


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Chitwood Corvettes Did Exist *

*Hi Gang
Here is a photo of a corvette used in the Joie Chitwood Thrill Shows from 1972. The Vettes were used in the *Roman Steeple Chase*, where the Camaros, Chevettes, Blazers, Novas, Impalas, Caprice and the Corvair were used in many more stunts. The photo below is out of my copy of *Safe at Any Speed*, Joie Chitwoods autoboigraphy. The lil guy sittin on the Vette is now Daytona Intl Speedway Prez. Joie Chitwood III. The soild axel RWD cars were used in 99% of all stunts.

Larry*


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Well looky there. Ya learn something new every day. Thanks for posting that. Kinda makes the Corvette in the auction in the original post look a little better, even if Aurora didn't make it that way...

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lype Motorsport said:


> The Chitwood Thrill shows used Corvettes since the changed from Ford to Chevy in '55. I also remember the larger scale Chitwood sets, I think only available thru Chevy dealers, similar to the Dodge sets. The car in the auction appears to be a *made up* car to me, as how the 1:1 Chitwood Thrill Show cars were (almost always) solid white with the logo on the door.



Pretty sure it was the Chitwoods I saw at Pocono Speedway. Full lap around track(2and 1/2 miles) on 2 wheels. This was late 70s early 80s.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> Pretty sure it was the Chitwoods I saw at Pocono Speedway. Full lap around track(2and 1/2 miles) on 2 wheels. This was late 70s early 80s.


yep me 2 @ Jefferson County Fair, Watertown NY in 70's...
but did 2 laps (track w/ small... 1/2 mile or so)

loved his PR showmanship.... autographed everybody who wanted....
& even gave a disabled kid out of the audience a short (1 lap) "Wheelie-Ride".....

GREAT team of guys....IN, & OUT, of them cars :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They had Chevettes in 1972?


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Just an A/FX A/P Corvette with some decal and a G-Plus chassis, not made by Aurora that way.
Gene


RMMseven said:


> I've never heard of this one -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Joey-Chitwood-G-Corvette-/150847972534?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item231f3d64b6
> 
> Anyone have any info?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

thunderjetgene said:


> Just an A/FX A/P Corvette with some decal and a G-Plus chassis, not made by Aurora that way.
> Gene


yeah...the buyer got ripped 4 sure 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually it ended without selling

Boosted


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Actually it ended without selling
> 
> Boosted


ok...i miss read...thought some poor sap paid $100 fer it...
my bad :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

No problem Bubba, I went back looked at this again, while not a $100 car, its still a neat and different car, still not $90 worth of decals on a $10 car, IMO. I like different. 

Boosted


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

just cuz some folks here had fond memories of Joie Chitwood shows...

http://archive.org/details/0556_Thrill_Drivers_Choice_17_01_04_00

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cool Rick...*

Got anything by Uni, Roy, and Al ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is a Uni,Roy and Al Insurance commercial. Hope it works,you tube kept kicking me off. 



>Tom<


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*Chitwood 'vette.*

I was not remembering a corvette. Probably just a few years before my time.


----------

